# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My new website about shrimps and more



## Robert (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi, 
I would like to invite everyone to my new website: http://www.shrimpnow.com/ about shrimps and other invertebrates. Shrimps are becoming more and more popular especially in Singapore and also in North America like it seems to me. Some visitors of my old German speaking homepage said that it is sad that they do not understand the texts about shrimps and snails. So I decided now together with a friend of mine to make a new English speaking website about shrimps and other invertebrates like crayfishes and snails.

We started the site officially two weeks ago and we are still working hard on new articles, so there will be lots of new information in the next days and weeks. We also have a forum but it is getting used only slowly, so I would be pleased to see new members who use it and who help us to make a vivid forum where we can share information and have some fun, too.

We also have a gallery, which is not only a gallery of shrimp pictures but a gallery for everything which is related to the shrimp keeping hobby e.g. shrimp tank mates, planted tanks, equipment and things like that. It is free for everyone to use if it has something to do with these topics. So feel free to use it! These are some pictures from our gallery:














































I wish you a nice stay on our website and hope to get the possibility so say welcome to new members.

Best regards

Robert
http://www.shrimpnow.com/


----------

